# why do I see so many squirrel while deer hunting



## sb1010 (Dec 24, 2016)

I hunt on WMAs.  If I am deer hunting the squirrel will completely ignore me.  They will sit there 10 yards away not moving.  

If I go back a couple of weeks later to squirrel hunt at the same spot.  Squirrels will be much fewer and seem to realize that I am hunting them.  Will stay on the other side of trees and keep distance.

I thought of a couple of reasons for the change of behavior. 

Does anyone else see the change in behavior?  

I though of a couple of potential reasons.

What do you guys think?


1.  People go back to squirrel hunt after the deer WMA deer hunt are closed.  Some squirrels are taken others recognize hunters.


2.  Fewer leaves they  get a clearer view.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Dec 24, 2016)

Try squirrel hunting like you deer hunt. Walk in an area you know they like, and sit there for 15-20 minutes. I guarantee if you sit like you are deer hunting, they'll be all over you once the woods quiet down for a few minutes.

 I have walked through woods that seemed barren and empty, only to sit down and be quiet for 15 minutes and then watch several squirrels emerge from holes and nests to resume feeding on the ground.


----------



## RJR (Dec 24, 2016)

I think August through October it is best to slowly stalk through the forest. After that it seems much more productive to sit and wait. I usually sit in one location at least 20 or 30 minutes and try to take as many squirrels as possible, then move a few hundred yards away and start the whole process over.


----------



## antharper (Dec 24, 2016)

Like others have said and we sit a lot stiller and quieter while deer hunting !


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 25, 2016)

Just another thought, earlier in the season the squirrels are searching and stocking up food for the winter, by now, they have located the food sources and know what remains.  get near there and sit still=dead squirrels.  Will come all day long if in the right spot...?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 25, 2016)

I think the squirrels know. The deer walk out then.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2016)

THEY KNOW
  I can go deer hunt they are a little past arms reach, I can walk in just to check cameras, look for wood to cut etc...  I walk right up on them rock throwing distance.       Take my squirrel gun and they know   Even when I sit in the deer stand to squirrel hunt they still know


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 30, 2016)

I think its because you put more effort into deer hunting.  Meaning, when I deer hunt I spray down with scent eliminators, I sneak in 30 minutes before sunrise sit perfectly still, etc.  When I'm squirrel hunting I'll go in around sunrise after meeting the guys at the Waffle House.  I usually won't spray down and I'm not nearly as careful to be still and quiet.


----------



## getaff (Dec 30, 2016)

I think they recognize a deer rifle over a squirrel rifle.


----------



## rwh (Dec 31, 2016)

you just need a good dog.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 31, 2016)

they know when youre on the ground looking up instead of looking around


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 1, 2017)

Guys!   It's the orange vest I tell ya!

Actually CHewbaka is more on than one might think. We quit thinking about our scent and our movements. Squirrels find their nuts by sense of smell not memory. You go in up wind of tree rats on the ground or low in trees and their going to leave or hide.
On the more funny side, I almost always hunted them with my muzzleloader in full garb including a skunkskin cap (until it got to darn dangerous with all the trigger happys out there now). I could ease into the feeding area and set for a few minutes then flick the skunk tail a time or two. They would literally come charging up to harass the big stranger/intruder squirrel. Made for some very easy shots.


----------



## getaff (Jan 1, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> Guys!   It's the orange vest I tell ya!
> 
> Actually CHewbaka is more on than one might think. We quit thinking about our scent and our movements. Squirrels find their nuts by sense of smell not memory. You go in up wind of tree rats on the ground or low in trees and their going to leave or hide.
> On the more funny side, I almost always hunted them with my muzzleloader in full garb including a skunkskin cap (until it got to darn dangerous with all the trigger happys out there now). I could ease into the feeding area and set for a few minutes then flick the skunk tail a time or two. They would literally come charging up to harass the big stranger/intruder squirrel. Made for some very easy shots.


May sound dumb but do you use these modern day muzzleloaders?  I mean to Sabot I use would blow a squirrel apart.  Now saying that I am new to muzzle loading


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 2, 2017)

Never even shot a modern in-line. Won't even shoot the new powders...I like the smell of sulfur/charcoal/saltpeter....just seems right. I hunt with my #8 build, Miss Moni Lynn. She's .45 cap'nball So. Mntn. halfstock. Got the parts for her back when Dixie Gunworks catalog was only 40 or so pages and the size of a folded roadmap (if you know what those looked like). Use her for deer/squirrel/varmit. Not all that purty any more, but still drives the tack and makes the hole where you point.


----------



## Lone Hunter (Jan 2, 2017)

In my experience hunter orange makes them curious.

Try wearing it while hunting squirrels.


----------

